# MOVED: Sony's rumored FS-700 and Canon C300 problems...tough day for Canon video



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2012)

This topic has been moved to Third Party Manufacturers.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5136.0


----------

